# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Объявились ли тут Томичи ??

## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Ау Томск, может сюда еще кто-нибудь зашел...? 

Население у нас вроде большое 550 тыс , но списалась я тут за два года всего с тремя  человеками, первые два не хотели встречатся кажется, а с другим одним уже встретится собирались  ,я тел дала, (убиваться он не замышлял),  но он не звонил и исчез куда-то.. Так что кто новый тут оказался предлагаю вместе сходить на коньках покататься или на каштачную гору искать аномальные зоны) или еще что-нибудь..

----------


## xwaffenx

Ну я из Томска, а толку то...?

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Ну я из Томска, а толку то...?


 как что ? гулять и радоваться !!  :Smile:

----------


## zheka317

я тоже из Томска.

----------


## Grigoriy_m

Появился еще один.=) Рад буду если отпишешься.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*Grigoriy_m* привет !! пиши сюда 8952-885-73-27 или сюда http://vk.com/id60802132

----------


## EvgShaman

Ээээ здрасте..) Тут ещё есть кто?

----------


## zheka317

Как ни странно, да.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

О привет народ, у нас форум разблокировали оказывается !!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## .,.,

А его и не блокировали. Просто у кого-то заблокирован,у кого-то нет.

----------


## TAILER D

+1 из Томска

----------


## stay_trong

угу +

----------

